# toilet tank fills even after wall valve shut off



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

seems like the shut off valve is not closing completely. try closing it and opening it several times in an attempt to clear the obstruction. If this does not work you will need to replace it.


----------



## Livewire78 (Dec 6, 2009)

Replace Both Valves. Sediment deposits build up overtime.


----------



## Edward 38 (Dec 7, 2009)

u need a nice new shiny stop ,valve


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Livewire78 said:


> Replace Both Valves. Sediment deposits build up overtime.



yes, both valves. 

If the water continues to run when the float should be shutting it off, that valve is obviously not closing. 

While replacing the wall valve will allow you to shut off the water to the toilet completely (which is apparently also a problem) , it will not stop the over running situation caused by the valve inside the toilet not sealing.




> My toilet has been overflowing its tank by the flush handle.


just want to make sure what you mean here.

do you mean to say the tank is overfilling and the water is flowing down the tube in the center of the tank or is it really overfilling the tank and running onto the floor? Hopefully the first and the valve the float operates being replaced will take care of that.

If it is actually running out of the tank, you have some other problems that need to be dealt with so stop on back and let us know for sure.


----------



## wiley0714 (Dec 9, 2009)

disconnect the line from the valve to the toilet. put a bowl under it and im sure you will see its leaking in the morning. 
i cannot see that the toilet would (overflow) as the water getting to high would deposit thru the drain under the cover, when its too high.

a new valve is simple,to install.
if you have a cell phone with camera, take a pic, emailed it to yourself and post it. ill will see if i can make you some easy walk thru directions.


----------



## El Cheapo (Dec 10, 2009)

if valve in back of toilet is a fluidmaster 400, grey top you can pull slip ring on shaft off fill valve, pull top off, replace just the top section. Or twist off cap gently, replace just black fluidmaster washer and replace wall stop


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

It sounds like the OP is saying the water is overflowing the tank from the flush handle hole. If this is the case then the overflow tube is too long (high). The overflow tube needs to be cut so that the water will run into the overflow tube before it gets to the flush handle hole.

Alsio sound like the stop valve and the fill valve need to be replaced as others have said.


----------



## tt45 (Sep 11, 2016)

I needed to check something with my toilet. So i turned off the water and took the float and arm off from the inlet tube. For some reason the water kept coming up the tube and I don't know why. Any ideas?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum tt45.

Best to start a new thread of your own instead of digging up a 7 year old thread. Just a suggestion. You will get better results.

Could be as simple as a new fill valve. Post a couple pictures in your new thread of the inside of your toilet tank and shut off valve and the plumbers can give you better advice. Thanks.


----------

